# Witza Hacked & Skids dethrowned.



## SrsX (Jan 1, 2014)

We all know Witza is hackforums upgrade site, well they got hacked this morning and remain compromised. From the talk it appears the hackers took over the Coinbase (BTC) accounts, PayPal, Minecraft among many more accounts.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 1, 2014)

Whats Witza? Never heard of it. Is that some HackForum-ish site?


----------



## SrsX (Jan 1, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Whats Witza? Never heard of it. Is that some HackForum-ish site?


Witza, INC is hackforums.net business name.


----------



## lbft (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't see how the usual skid wars is relevant to VPSBoard.


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is an alternative story  :lol:


----------



## SrsX (Jan 2, 2014)

lbft said:


> I don't see how the usual skid wars is relevant to VPSBoard.


It isn't, however it is technically news, and since Hackforums is technically under a business name, it's still considered news.


----------

